

Have all OVH VPS' been compromised? Just like Linode was recently? - ZeroCoin
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1976.msg1925535#msg1925535

======
ZeroCoin
Here is a response from "Slush" in that same thread... Slush is the owner and
operator of the Slush Bitcoin Mining Pool, is very well respected in the
community, and these are his exact words:
[https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1976.msg1925708#msg1...](https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1976.msg1925708#msg1925708)

"I cross-checked my mailbox setup and no forwarding is configured here. For
now I fully blame OVH for this issue." -Slush

------
lifeguard
Delusions.

<http://blog.linode.com/2013/04/16/security-incident-update/>

